# Dirt on Viewfinder



## woodhouse (Jul 27, 2004)

Just bought a Nikno D70, very excited!  Pictures are great. However, there is something bothers me that I hope I can get some help here.  

From the ViewFinder, about 1/3 position top down in the middle, I can see a dot (like a dirt), which is very small, about 10 pixels of size.  I know it is not on the lens since I can see it while putting on different lenses.  I also have not seen it on any picture.  My guess is it is inside the viewfinder, but not sure. The camera is under Nikon warranty.  But, I would like to hear your suggestions.  Is it a big deal? Should I send it to Nikon for repair? Or should I get an exchange from the online store?

Thanks!

Woodhouse


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jul 27, 2004)

I'd guess that its on the mirror instead of the viewfinder.  More than likely, Nikon wouldn't tkae it back, and it wouldn't be worth the hassle anyway.  Do you have a friendly local camera shop, emphasis on friendly people. I'd say most of these stores would clean that for a very low price if not for free.  ESPECIALLY if you actually bought a D70 from them.  Ever since I got my istD, that guy has remembered my name.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

When you can see a well defined spec of dirt chances are it's actually on the viewfinder screen.  The focus isn't on the mirror, so all you would see, if it was big enough, would be a blurry spot.  

I have a swab that I wrap in pec-pad and use 2 drops of ethanol alcohol applied to the swab.  Then gently wipe away the dust on the view finder.  It's the same contraption I use to clean the sensor.


----------



## woodhouse (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks, you guys!

It soulds like nothing serious.  So I will bring it to a camera shop and see if they can take care of it easily.

I appreciate  your feedbacks!

Woodhouse


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 27, 2004)

If it's on the mirror, please don't try to clean it, there are so many ways you can screw up the silvering with even light rubbing.  If it's a little speck, I would just take a blower brush (not compressed air) and blow it off gently.

The best thing to do would be taking it to the camera store and having them do it for free, of course


----------



## Artemis (Jul 27, 2004)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

I often clean my viewfinder/mirror when it gets dirty...is this not the right thing to do?

It doesnt seem damaged, but the dirt keeps coming back!


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.
> 
> I often clean my viewfinder/mirror when it gets dirty...is this not the right thing to do?
> 
> It doesnt seem damaged, but the dirt keeps coming back!


That mirror is extremely delicate.  It won't have any effect on the picture quality but it will darken the image you see in the groundglass.  The only way to clean it is with microfiber and a lens cleaning fluid like eclipse.


----------



## Sash[DSL] (Jul 27, 2004)

WHY CANT U USE COMPRESSED AIR?
What is the difference between compressed air and airbrush. As for me I have dirt on the viewfinder it doesnt bother me enough to risk breaking the mirror


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Compressed air has a fluid that will come out and coat the glass.  It is also to powerful and can damage the delicate mirror.  It works fine for the viewfinder screen though.  But it really just swirls around the air.  Better to wipe it using the method I explained.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 27, 2004)

The propellant in most "canned air" can leave marks on the mirror.  It's also not good to blow stuff at it with that kind of force, because it could put the mirror out of alignment or screw up the whole mechanism that flips it up.  That's why I said to use a bulb blower, because it just uses regular air of course, and it doesn't produce much of a force.  I would even be careful when using a bulb blower, because you don't want to be blowing lots of dust inside the camera.

As to the surface of the mirror: SLR mirrors are "first surface mirrors," which means that the top (first) surface is silvered.  This is different from most mirrors you normally see, which have the silvering behind a layer of glass.  It makes the mirror surface much more fragile, because if you clean it, you're actually touching the delicate silvering, not just glass.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

I used a cotton swab to clean the mirror on an old rolleiflex.  The mirror was already scuffed so it didn't matter.  But even that scratched the hell out of it.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jul 27, 2004)

By the way, the same goes for focusing screens.  No touching!


----------



## Artemis (Jul 27, 2004)

Well..this is worrying, but the thing is.
I always clean the viewfinder thingy, and the mirror, i even once flipped the mirror up, and the only problem is that its always getting dirty...maybe i got lucky?

Well, im so glad you guys said, ill take it to Jessops and pay them to look at it, and clean and if so pay them if they could repair any damage that I have so carelessley done.

Its just me, i buy an expensive camera, and brake it...but hopefully, its oki.

The only thing that ive noticed is that round the corners it sometimes gets dark...but not really, only once i noticed it, and my dad said it was something out....Maybe my camera is like a newbie camera so its stronger.

Luckily I use a proper lens tissue to clean it *tests his camera*  I really worried ive broken it, if so...is there a way of repairing the damage?


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 27, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Well..this is worrying, but the thing is.
> I always clean the viewfinder thingy, and the mirror, i even once flipped the mirror up, and the only problem is that its always getting dirty...maybe i got lucky?
> 
> Well, im so glad you guys said, ill take it to Jessops and pay them to look at it, and clean and if so pay them if they could repair any damage that I have so carelessley done.
> ...


Don't feel too bad.  I thought I had scratched the low pass filter on the sensor the first night I had my D70.  Fortunately have a few sensor cleans it turned out to be smudged dirt.  pheww


----------

